# Ariens to open museum



## bontai Joe

Ariens® Opens Company Museum in Brillion, Wis. 

Jan. 30, 2004

Brillion, WI (October 28, 2003) — In conjunction with its 70th anniversary, Ariens® Company has converted its original manufacturing facility into a company museum, featuring seven decades of power equipment. The museum showcases two-wheel tractors, snowblowers, lawnmowers, riding lawnmowers, tractors, and commercial mowers and tillers. 

The 7,000-square-foot museum is located in Brillion Wis., near the company’s headquarters. Nearly 600 Ariens® dealers attending the company’s annual meeting — dubbed the “family reunion” — were among the first to tour the museum in mid-September.

“The evolution of products and equipment tell a story about Ariens® Company that can’t be captured in words,” says Dan Ariens, president. “It’s a story of product innovation, risk taking and struggling to stay true to a company culture.”

Ariens® credits a committee of employees with refurbishing the old building, creating displays and preparing the vintage equipment.

Items on display include equipment, prototypes, literature and advertising. Some of the highlights include: 
- The 30-inch, 14-horsepower agricultural tiller that founder Henry Ariens® produced in his garage in 1933. 

- Parachests commissioned by the military for use in the invasion of Italy in WWII.

- Two Ariens® snowmobiles manufactured in the 1970s.

- Drawing tools, tool chests and drawings from the company founders.

Four conference rooms are named after each of the founding members of the Ariens® family: Henry, Leon, Mando and Francis. Each meeting room contains personal memorabilia from its namesake.

The facility will be open when Ariens® hosts customers and trains dealers during the winter. The conference rooms, an auditorium and maintenance training classroom will be used for company activities. The facility will also host tour groups in conjunction with the Brillion Museum located nearby.
Anyone interested in contributing artifacts to the museum can contact Fred Moreaux, Ariens® Co. Museum, 655 W. Ryan St., Brillion, WI 54110-0157. Call 920/756-4247 or e-mail [email protected].
Ariens® Company manufactures the Ariens® brand of consumer snow removal and lawn equipment. Subsidiaries include Gravely®, a premium brand of commercial equipment and Stens overnight replacement parts. For more information about Ariens® products, call 800-678-5443 or visit www. ariens.com.


----------

